# Conformation Critique



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

Name: Emma
Breed: Paint
Age: 21 months
Future Discipline: Reining/Western all around 

READ THIS
*This is what I can tell from her confo. She has a short neck that is kinda thick with a somewhat thick throatlatch. She is sickle hocked but it has improved alot with a change in farrier. She slightly toes out.*

DO NOT say anything about lack of muscle. I do not lunge her yet. She is out on pasture almost 24/7. I do not work her because she is still a "baby" and I'm letting her fill out on her own. I will probably start lunging her soon. But for now she is doing everything herself.

I don't have very many good pics of her right now but I'll post the best ones I've got.

Her head is down in alot of them so that'll throw off some of the angles but critique the best you can.

In some of the pictures her feet were about 2 weeks over due so they were getting long. But that's been taken care of since then.

Thanks in advance for the critiques.































































































































Her butt


















Showing the muscle in her leg.









Just to show the difference in how her confo has changed from a couple months ago.


















I'll try to get some new pics later next week or next weekend.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I am not too fond of the hindquarters nor the shoulder for that matter.  She has a large neck, too. Lol. i guess I am just really picky with horses. Otherwise, she looks fine! She has shorter legs, compared to my Blu 16.1hh, so she should be fine at reining and such... 8) Good luck with her!!!


----------



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

I already no about her neck so no reason to say that again. What do you not like about her hindquarters or the shoulder. Will you please explain next time instead of just saying


> am not too fond of the hindquarters nor the shoulder for that matter


I'd like to know what her faults are not just what people don't like about her. Thanks.


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

hi emma&slimm- 
i know nothing about commenting on conformation and i do not have perfect horses myself so i would just like to say that she look s very sweet, has a forgiving eye....

And i think she looks in great condition, very healthy, if you want to see a horse with no muscle and all fat.... have a look at my thread!!now that is a fat untoned horse!!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I like her hindquarters! I think that that comment above was a matter of opinion and not of actual conformation critique. That's the one problem with this forum is that people give their opinions when not their not asked for. ( i do it sometimes too sorry) but I think she's really cute and she looks like she'll grow into a very well balanced gorgeous paint mare!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Emma&Slim09 said:


> I already no about her neck so no reason to say that again. What do you not like about her hindquarters or the shoulder. Will you please explain next time instead of just saying
> 
> 
> > am not too fond of the hindquarters nor the shoulder for that matter
> ...


if you know so much about her, why ask for peoples input?? so far you seem more willing to tell people what to say and what not to say. if a person says something that they find unappealing about a horse, this is a fault whether it is to you or not. doesnt mean a judge will pick on it though depending on what it is of course. you cant just have someone come on and tell you what you want to hear. 

there is nothing wrong with opinions. i also think her bum is a little off however she is still a baby so it would be hard to tell until she does start muscling up. what i mean by off is it seems to slope in an irregular way. this could be fixed with age and muscle though. 



:roll: some people make things harder than they need to be.


----------



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

I never said what she could and coudn't say. I was just stating since I already knew about her neck that there wasn't a reason to point it out again since I had already knew about it. I never said anything about her shoulder or her hip. I was meerly asking her to explain why she wasn't too fond of them. And yes she is bum high but that's because she's in another growth spurt. She's not even 2 yet so she's still growing. She will more then likely even out again soon.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Emma&Slim09 said:


> I never said what she could and coudn't say. I was just stating since I already knew about her neck that there wasn't a reason to point it out again since I had already knew about it. I never said anything about her shoulder or her hip. I was meerly asking her to explain why she wasn't too fond of them. And yes she is bum high but that's because she's in another growth spurt. She's not even 2 yet so she's still growing. She will more then likely even out again soon.


fair enough! you sounded very different in the other posts and sounded a little uppity. 

i understand her bum and thats why i mentioned that its hard to say considering her age.

i also think her shoulder is a little hard to comment on as well. her shoulder seems a little...small is the only word i can think of. but once again this could come down to age/muscle etc etc etc maybe dont take them as bad things, just keep them in mind as she is growing and muscling up


----------



## emilou423 (Oct 6, 2007)

her tush looks slim (not just untoned, but no room to develop much muscle) and her front legs look rather delicate. even for her age. but neither should be a problem for western work. maybe a problem for something high impact like barrels or pole bending.

her color is lovely and will be very attractive for shows. the white mane falling on brown coat is very nice.


----------



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

I got a few new pics the other night. It was dark outside when I got to the barn so I had to take them in her stall. Sorry they're not the best and kinda at an angle. At least I tried. Her stall is a bit uneven too so it makes her look REALLY downhill. In the pictures it looks like she's pretty camped under but she's not. The other pics show more how she stands in the back.

Sorry she's so dirty. I haven't seen her in about a week so I haven't been able to brush or clean her. 

This comming weekend. Miss Emma will be put to work. I'm gonna start lunging her to get some weight off of her. She's starting to get too fat now that they've got round bales out at the new barn. I'll be sure to get pics of how she changes during then. 






































Attempted to get a front shot but she moved. It looks like her feet are long but they're not. She was just trimmed 3 weeks ago. 









Last one I got.


----------



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

Bump. Anybody else please?


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:lol: He is very nice! His conformation is good. Yes his neck and hind quarters arn't exactly great, but overall he is nice. :wink: Hope that helped??


----------



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks.  lol 'Cept for the fact that SHE's a filly. :lol:


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I dont know much about conformation, but I just wanted to say that she is a beautiful girl. Good luck with her. 8)


----------



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

Here's some new pics I got about a week or so ago.


----------

